# Bateria 9V mas 7805



## cesartm (Mar 12, 2008)

Queridos amigos, quiero preguntar si puedo usar un 7805 (regulador de voltaje), sin diodos ni capacitores alimentado de una bateria de 9V para que la convierta a 5V, he visto que muchos companeros usan diodos y capacitores electroliticos entre Power Supply y Vi del 7805 al igual que Vo y 5V. Esto debido a que use una de estas baterias para la alimentacion de un circuito con un 12f629 (Debi de ver el Data Sheet lo se) y unos LEDs, funciono pero solo unos cuanto minutos, bueno adjunto esta foto y espero que esto no sea un poco tonto, Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 12, 2008)

si funciona, pero es algo ineficiente, y la duracion depende de la corriente de consumo.

Tambien te podria servir tres baterias de 1.5 en serie, para un total de 4.5 . El pic f629 funciona a ese valor de voltaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Como dice mabauti es un poco ineficiente.
Te conviene colorar un regulador "78 L 05" que es para bajas corrientes

Los diodos sirven para evitar que ante el corte de la alimentacion el o los capacitores que se conectan a la salida del regulador se descarguen a travez de este (Provocaria circulacion de corriente en sentido inverso sobre el regulador) y posible daño a este, son convenientes pero no indispensables


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 13, 2008)

Y se recomienda usar los capacitores para filtrar posibles interferencias. Si bien, estás trabajando con batería que es continua pura, puede meterce ruido por el PCB o los cables si estas trabajando en un protorboard. Te aconsejo que pongas un condensador de 100nf en Vin y en Vout, y al LED ponle una resistencia para que no consuma tanta corriente y te dure más las pilas o batería.


----------



## cesartm (Mar 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos, me quedo mas claro lo que hare y seguire sus recomendaciones.


----------



## christian_sys (May 25, 2008)

Estoy trabajando con el pic 18f452 y necesito alimentarlo con 5v, entonces mande a mi papa a que me comprara una fuente regulada, y me compro una fuente regulada y ademas variable de 2A que tiene los siguientes voltajes:3 - 4.5 - 6 - 9 - 12, pero como ven ninguno es 5V :x , entonces estaba pensando colocarle a la salida el CI 7805, y quiero saber   si hay necesidad de colocarle los capacitores o solo con el CI "pelao" sin mas componentes me funcionaria bien.cualquier consejo o sugerencia pa' el problemas sirve de antemano gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

Mira amigo, si la fuente ya esta rectificada y bien filtrada no seria necesario que le coloques nada, lo mas recomendable es que si le coloques los capacitores ceramicos, solo para filtrar cualquier elta frecuencia...y como esas fuentes compradas, solo filtran con capacitores electroliticos, mejor ponle los ceramicos.

andar va a andar igual, y eso si, un buen disipador te garantiza que no se queme...

saludos.


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

christian_sys dijo:
			
		

> Estoy trabajando con el pic 18f452 y necesito alimentarlo con 5v, entonces mande a mi papa a que me comprara una fuente regulada, y me compro una fuente regulada y ademas variable de 2A que tiene los siguientes voltajes:3 - 4.5 - 6 - 9 - 12, pero como ven ninguno es 5V :x , entonces estaba pensando colocarle a la salida el CI 7805, y quiero saber   si hay necesidad de colocarle los capacitores o solo con el CI "pelao" sin mas componentes me funcionaria bien.cualquier consejo o sugerencia pa' el problemas sirve de antemano gracias.



puedes utilizar la salida de 4.5v. Te funcionara de igual forma.


----------



## christian_sys (May 25, 2008)

Dj draco gracias por tu respuesta y por el consejo del disipador lo cual es muy importante y no lo tenia en cuenta,pepechip gracias tambien,pero quisiera saber si alimentando el PIC con 4.5v,que voltaje voy a tener a la salida de los puertos del PIC 4.5, ademas tengo entendido que el PIC es TTL lo cual va de 4.75V a 5.25 voltios, claro que la verdad no he entendido muy bien los niveles de tension que da el datasheet, asi que puedo estar equivocado, ademas en el proyecto que estoy haciendo tambien manejo un LCD 2x16, un motor PAP,un BUZZER, un receptor IR, y un sistema de disparo de cruce por cero para mnejar potencia(bombilla de 120v 60W),entonces no se si pueda tener problemas con los niveles de tension del pic si no llegan a ser 5, de antemano gracia por la ayuda prestada y por cualquier respuesta posterior  .


----------



## Manonline (May 25, 2008)

Sino me equivco, el PIC es CAPAZ de entregar señales TTL si su alimentacion lo permite.

Salu2,
Mano.


----------

